# In bocca al lupo



## Raimondo

What does,"in bocca al lupo" mean. I believe it is other than ,"in the wolfs mouth".


----------



## Pinney

The English translation of "In bocca al lupo" is "good luck." Or, since it's so idiomatic, maybe "break a leg" would also be appropriate?


----------



## deorc

I agree with you Pinney.

By the way, when someone tells you "in bocca al lupo" to wish you good luck, you are supposed to reply "crepi" (maybe you can use the extended sentence as well, i. e. "crepi il lupo", but I'm not sure).
If you simply reply "grazie", you are supposed not to have luck! ;-)


----------



## Citrus

Buon giorno!!!

I'm back again . . . now whith a doubt that, belive it or not, my teacher wasn't able to clear . . . In my text book (the one I use for Italian class) comes this dialogue:

*- So che domani hai un essame . . . in bocca al lupo!!!*
*- Crepi il lupo!!!*

*Non capisco niente!!!  *

My teacher told me not to try and traslate the expression, that it is just a way of wishing good luck . . . but I don't get it  . . . and I was hoping some of you clever friends could help me out . . . please.  

Grazie (in advance??? )
Ciao
Citrus


----------



## Alfry

it's like your "break a leg"

literally:
whishing: "in the mouth of the wolf"
the answer you get is:
"I wish it could die."

your teacher is right.
don't translate it. 

by the way, this topic has been discussed so for a more detailed explanation try the search feature (unless it's still down)


----------



## thequanta

I believe it's a reference to Cappuccetto Rosso-- Little Red Riding Hood. The fairy tale is more famous in Italy than North America even, having inspired many films. It is directly translated "in the mouth of the wolf". 

Crepi is, "to hell with". 

*- So che domani hai un essame . . . in bocca al lupo!!!*
*- Crepi il lupo!!!*


My teacher told me not to try and traslate the expression, that it is just a way of wishing good luck . . . but I don't get it  . . . and I was hoping some of you clever friends could help me out . . . please.  

Grazie (in advance??? )
Ciao
Citrus[/QUOTE]


----------



## carrickp

I can't make the search work. However I know opera singers say "in bocca al lupo" to each other before a performance. In that context I always thought it meant "may you howl like a wolf," again a negative-good wish like "Break a leg."


----------



## Anachronism

This phrase does loosely translate to a common english expression of "Good Luck" or "break a leg" since it is often used as a theather expression. However, it does mean "into the mouth of the wolf". This is offered up to someone to instill courage, since they are about to attempt a task that is very noteworthy. The well wisher offers this to their colleague and the response to it is "crepi il lupo" "I shall eat the wolf"


----------



## Plodder

I had heard of the idiom "in boca al lupo" but not the response "crepi il lupo".  Where does the word "crepi" come from?

Ringrazio anticipatamente
Plodder


----------



## Silvia

from the verb crepare = morire


----------



## TrentinaNE

Il verbo _crepare_ è stato discusso qui. Molto interessante.


----------



## lsp

Anachronism said:
			
		

> This phrase does loosely translate to a common english expression of "Good Luck" or "break a leg" since it is often used as a theather expression. However, it does mean "into the mouth of the wolf". This is offered up to someone to instill courage, since they are about to attempt a task that is very noteworthy. The well wisher offers this to their colleague and the response to it is "crepi il lupo" "I shall eat the wolf"


Anachronism, that username is funny, considering your first post in our forum replied to one 13 months old! Well, there's always something or someone new  who will benefit! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jackturk

*I have a friend who lives in Florence, and in an e-mail I mentioned an English saying '' fingers crossed'' meaning '' I hope all will go well''  and he said '' in bocca al lupo'' would this be the correct translation?*


----------



## nowall

it's a way to say: good luck! (to have good luck in something)

--

According to Garzanti:

A: "In bocca al lupo!" 
B: "Crepi il lupo!"

A: "Good luck!" 
B: "Thanks!"


----------



## nowall

What should I reply to anyone who say me: 'break the leg'?


corrections are always welcomed!


----------



## ElaineG

nowall said:
			
		

> What should I reply to anyone who says to me: 'break a leg'?
> 
> 
> corrections are always welcomed!


 
You reply: Thanks!  The phrase comes from the theater, where there's a superstition that it's bad luck to wish someone "Good luck," so performers would say to one another "Break a leg."  Now we use it whenever someone is doing something (a presentation at work, or whatever) where luck might be needed.


----------



## V52

Hi to everyone 
Maybe should be interesting to know where the expression "in bocca al lupo" (litterally: In the mouth of the wolf)  comes from.
To hunt wolves was a very appreciated activity on Appennini mountains. The hunter who killed a wolf (named "luparo") usually went door by door in mountain villages, with the skin  of the wolf  as a  bag, and villains  used to fill it with presents, to show their gratitude, being wolves a real threat for their sheep and their lives! So the hunter who killed  a wolf was considered a very lucky guy!  Please note the answer "crepi!"  which means  litterally "Let's hope the wolf will die!"  (and not  you...)  pointing out to the difficulty  of killing a wolf... 
Vittorio


----------



## joanpeace

I was interested in the word "crepi" so I looked it up and found it in an earlier post (August 27, 2004).  It's interesting that the same question was posed, that is, the translation of _in bocca al lupo._

The word "crepi" was translated as a casual way of saying "morire = to die".  A possible translation was "kick the bucket."

In the subsequent discussion, dee20002 asked about the origins of the phrase "kick the bucket."  (post #7)

For what it's worth (better late than never), here's what I've heard:
If a person wishes to commit suicide by hanging, he must first climb onto an object such as a chair or a bucket.  After the noose is tight, he kicks the bucket away and ... crepi.


----------



## finalorbit

I hear it's the phrase comes from the founding of Rome, where Romulus and Remus (the twin sons of Mars, the god of war) were plucked from the River Tiber by a she-wolf.  After the wolf saved them from drowning, she allowed them to nurse (thus the famous image of twin babies suckling under a female wolf).  These two twins later founded Rome and this is why "In Bucca Al Lupo" means best wishes or good luck.


----------



## stevenvh

finalorbit said:
			
		

> These two twins later founded Rome and this is why "In Bucca Al Lupo" means best wishes or good luck.


 Then why is the reply "_crepi il lupo!_" 


I read somewhere that in ancient times a prostitute would also be called _lupa_.  Throws a somewhat different angle  on the legend of two orphans being raised by a lupo(lupa), if you ask me...


----------



## carrickp

When I used to do opera this phrase was commonly used to mean "break a leg." Since it was "in bocca *al* lupo" instead of "in bocca *del* lupo" I always interpreted it  (since it was aimed at me as a singer) as saying, "May you howl like a wolf" (like "break a leg," wishing bad luck so that good luck may actually result). What do you natives think of this? I've read all the stuff about Romulus and Remus and shepherds and whatnot, but I must say my interpretation makes more sense to me.


----------



## Silvia

Vittorio's explanation (see the link in lsp's post) sounds plausible, and it's likely to be true, though I would have associated the Italian saying to the Little Red Riding Hood fairy tale.

P.S.: It has nothing to do with Romulus and Remus, that was La Lupa (female wolf).


----------



## You little ripper!

carrickp said:
			
		

> When I used to do opera this phrase was commonly used to mean "break a leg." Since it was "in bocca *al* lupo" instead of "in bocca *del* lupo" I always interpreted it (since it was aimed at me as a singer) as saying, "May you howl like a wolf" (like "break a leg," wishing bad luck so that good luck may actually result). What do you natives think of this? I've read all the stuff about Romulus and Remus and shepherds and whatnot, but I must say my interpretation makes more sense to me.


I found this on the Internet carrickp. You may find it interesting. 

In his recent post about the SFO TRISTAN, Paul Gudas wrote: >"Where do you think the phrase "In bocca al lupo" comes from? You are looking into the mouth of the wolf from the stage.< Just as the expression "break a leg" is often used in the theater instead of "good luck", Paul's metaphor for the expression "In bocca al lupo" for the moment of truth performers face whenever the curtain rises is apt. However, the expression "In bocca al lupo!" and the obligatory reply "crepi lupo" ("may the wolf drop dead") has an interesting origin. I will never forget Tito Gobbi's explanation of this when I asked him if he knew the derivation of the phrases. Gobbi explained that "in olden days, when men gathered in taverns for drink and comradery, as each departed late at night it was customary for their friends to caution them to 'beware of the mouth of the wolf' (in bocca al lupo) on the journey home, to which they boldly replied: 'crepi lupo' or simply "crepi'." Well, you had to be there to hear Gobbi's delight in recounting the story, but I have always taken his word for it. erivation of "In bocca al lupo"


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

L'espressione è talmente vecchia che pare nessuno ne sappia esattamente l'origine.

In genere la versione più accreditata è quella che la fa' derivare da un augurio rivolto ai cacciatori. Il che e' parecchio plausibile.

Ecco un esempio riadattato di spiegazione:

<Il modo di dire in bocca al lupo viene dal gergo dei cacciatori ed equivale a "buona caccia!". Trovarsi in bocca al lupo,ossia* vicino al lupo*, per un cacciatore significava trovarsi nella condizione ottimale per ucciderlo, perciò l'espressione era da intendersi in forma di augurio. E l'uso vuole che a questo augurio non si risponda mai "grazie", bensì "crepi!", riferendosi ovviamente al lupo.>


----------



## finalorbit

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> ...as each departed late at night it was customary for their friends to caution them to 'beware of the mouth of the wolf' (in bocca al lupo) on the journey home, to which they boldly replied: 'crepi lupo' or simply "crepi'." Well, you had to be there to hear Gobbi's delight in recounting the story, but I have always taken his word for it. erivation of "In bocca al lupo"



Grazie!  But I kind of don't understand the conjugation of "crepi".  Wouldn't "crepi" be the second person singular of Crepare?  So it sounds like after a person is wished good luck he replies, "you kill the wolf"?

Am I translating too literally again?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

it's 3rd person subjunctive, referred to the wolf: "crepi" = "that it die" = "(I do hope) that it (the wolf) die" 




			
				finalorbit said:
			
		

> Grazie! But I kind of don't understand the conjugation of "crepi". Wouldn't "crepi" be the second person singular of Crepare? So it sounds like after a person is wished good luck he replies, "you kill the wolf"?
> 
> Am I translating too literally again?


----------



## carrickp

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> L'espressione è talmente vecchia che pare nessuno ne sappia esattamente l'origine.
> 
> In genere la versione più accreditata è quella che la fa' derivare da un augurio rivolto ai cacciatori. Il che e' parecchio plausibile.
> 
> Ecco un esempio riadattato di spiegazione:
> 
> <Il modo di dire in bocca al lupo viene dal gergo dei cacciatori ed equivale a "buona caccia!". Trovarsi in bocca al lupo,ossia* vicino al lupo*, per un cacciatore significava trovarsi nella condizione ottimale per ucciderlo, perciò l'espressione era da intendersi in forma di augurio. E l'uso vuole che a questo augurio non si risponda mai "grazie", bensì "crepi!", riferendosi ovviamente al lupo.>



This makes the most sense of all. I still like mine better, however, even though I now know it's wrong.


----------



## finalorbit

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> it's 3rd person conjunctive, referred to the wolf: "crepi" = "that it die" = "(I do hope) that it (the wolf) die"



Woah... We haven't gotten to that tense yet in my class.  Just when I think I'm getting a handle on this language they fire another tense at me.  I need a grammatical flak jacket.  (sigh)  

Grazie Tommaso e Buona Fortuna!


----------



## nebbione

Tommaso, sicurament non vuoi dire "I will do my best to break it," perche' non vuoi rompere la gamba eh!

Invece, puoi dire: Thanks! e basta.

Break a leg!
Thanks, (I'll do my best!)

Do my best in the sense of "fare il meglio."

A presto!
nebb



			
				Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> What about if I answered: "Thanks, I will do my best to break it!"  ?


----------



## Ian Tenor

Dear Friends / Cari Amici -

Gli artisti in Italia, prima di andare sul palcoscenico fare un concerto, si dicano *"In bocca a'l lupo"* per augurarsi buona fortuna. Come si scrive, esattamente, quest'espressione ?

Stage and concert artistes have various ways of wishng each other well before performances. The use of _"Good Luck" _is avoided amongst English speakers since it is considered _unlucky, _and, at least in the USA, *"Break a leg"* is used instead.

In Italy, *"In bocca a'l lupo"* is used, to which the rply is *"Crep il lupo"*, or just _*"Crepi ..."*_.

I am _not sure_, however, that I am _spelling_ these Italian expressions correctly. Can antyone please help ?

And, yes, I _*DO*_ know the alternative involving *"la balena"* (*the whale*) ... !!!

E, si - conosco bene l'altra espressione chi fa refernz'alla *"balena"*. Molto carino, questo ... !!!

Best -
Auguri - _se posso dirlo senza pericolo _...

Ian


----------



## emma1968

Ian Tenor said:
			
		

> Dear Friends / Cari Amici -
> 
> Gli artisti in Italia, prima di andare sul palcoscenico fare un concerto, si dicano *"In bocca a'l lupo"* per augurarsi buona fortuna. Come si scrive, esattamente, quest'espressione ?
> 
> Stage and concert artistes have various ways of wishng each other well before performances. The use of _"Good Luck" _is avoided amongst English speakers since it is considered _unlucky, _and, at least in the USA, *"Break a leg"* is used instead.
> 
> In Italy, *"In bocca a'l lupo"* is used, to which the rply is *"Crep il lupo"*, or just _*"Crepi ..."*_.
> 
> I am _not sure_, however, that I am _spelling_ these Italian expressions correctly. Can antyone please help ?
> 
> And, yes, I _*DO*_ know the alternative involving *"la balena"* (*the whale*) ... !!!
> 
> E, si - conosco bene l'altra espressione chi fa refernz'alla *"balena"*. Molto carino, questo ... !!!
> 
> Best -
> Auguri - _se posso dirlo senza pericolo _...
> 
> Ian



L'altra espressione che tu non hai ultimato è " in culo alla balena"

Un'altra espressione che mi viene in mente è "tanta merda".
Quest'ultima viene soprattutto usata nel ambito teatrale e deriva dal fatto che, nei tempi passati quanto a teatro ci si andava in carrozza, se sulla strada di fronte al teatro c'era  tanta merda, significava che il teatro era pieno. Quindi la parola  è rimasta come segno di buon auspicio.


----------



## Ian Tenor

Cara Emma -

Grazie per il tuo risposto ... e che velocita !!!

*"Tanta merda"* ... Che questa spiegazione  affascinante.

In Francia, dove vivo, si dice, con molto semplicità, *"Merde!" *... al meno che tu sia un tanto raffinato, quando diresti più tosto *"Toi-Toi"* come dicono i Tedeschi.

Ian


----------



## emma1968

Ian Tenor said:
			
		

> Cara Emma -
> 
> Grazie per la tua  risposta ... e che velocità !!!
> 
> *"Tanta merda"* ... Che questa spiegazione  affascinante.
> 
> In Francia, dove vivo, si dice, semplicemente , *"Merde!" *... almeno che tu sia un tantino  raffinato, allora piuttosto diresti *"Toi-Toi"* come dicono i Tedeschi.
> 
> Ian



You are welcome


----------



## Saoul

Non so se sia la risposta ufficiale come "crepi" quando ti dicono "in bocca al lupo", ma in genere ho sentito dopo "in  culo  alla balena!" la risposta: "Speriamo che non caghi!"

What's with Italian and luck, anyway? There's always shit involved.


----------



## diddue

Ma come si risponde in Inglese? Break a leg.. Non si risponde? 

Cristina


----------



## utente

diddue said:
			
		

> Ma come si risponde in Inglese? Break a leg.. Non si risponde?
> 
> Cristina


 
Non ho sentito ma una risposta.  Credo che non sia necessario.

--Steven


----------



## uinni

diddue said:
			
		

> Ma come si risponde in Inglese? Break a leg.. Non si risponde?
> 
> Cristina


 
La risposta è:
"and a handful of shit!"

(come vedi torna fuori anche in inglese   )


----------



## margaretlia

Si risponde sul serio cosí?
or is it just for fun?
Anyway, it sounds original...


----------



## Dminor

Cosa significano litteralmente (?) queste frasi? Non le capisco assai bene..

"In bocca al lupo" In the mouth to the wolf?
"Crepi (il lupo)" Burst (the wolf)?
"in culo alla balena!" In the (arse)hole of the whale?
"Speriamo che non caghi!" Let's hope he doesn't shit?


----------



## ElaineG

uinni said:
			
		

> La risposta è:
> "and a handful of shit!"
> 
> (come vedi torna fuori anche in inglese  )


 
Hmmm.... I never heard that one, and I did theater for many years.  Maybe it's a British thing?


----------



## amorelli

I know that in Italian the traditional way to say "good luck" is not "Buona fortuna" but rather "In boca al lupo". Is there a traditional response that you are expected to give when someone says that to you?


----------



## combustion

"Crepi il lupo" !!
bye, comb...


----------



## amorelli

Grazie per la risposta velocissima


----------



## combustion

Di nulla! E benvenuto su WRF!
comb...


----------



## catdad

I have sung opera and I am beginning to learn Italian. In the opera, you wish your friends good luck on stage by saying:

"In bocca al lupo!" (into the mouth of the wolf)

and the response is:

"Crepa il lupo!"

I was told this is "Crush the wolf!" (kill the wolf). Will someone please tell me if this is correct? This would be especially helpful if someone is familiar with opera.

Thank you!


----------



## raffaella

"In bocca al lupo" is not just opera jargon, it's universally used when you want to wish good luck (exams, hospital stays, having a baby, new job, anything really). It's the same as "break a leg."
And yes, you answer "crep*i *il lupo" ("crepa" is the indicative form that often replaces the grammatically correct subjunctive in everyday speech) or simply "crepi!"
"Crepare" means "to die of a violent or painful death".

Raffaella


----------



## Alxmrphi

Basically..

In bocca al lupo = Good Luck! (In the wolf's mouth!)
Crepi il lupo = Thanks! (May he (the wolf) die!)

You can't use "Crepi il lupo" to mean anything else if it isn't a response to "In bocca al lupo"..

"Crepi!" is also a common response, though I think this is southish Italy.


----------



## raffaella

Alex_Murphy said:


> Basically..
> 
> "Crepi!" is also a common response, though I think this is southish Italy.


 

I don't think the use of "Crepi il lupo" vs "Crepi" is regional, "Crepi!" is just the shorter version. Since this expression is so common, it's taken for granted everybody will understand anyway.

In bocca al lupo per i vostri studi di italiano!

Raffaella


----------



## virgilio

I've never heard Uinni's suggested reply - and I'm not sure I'd want to. I'm not a theatrical type myself but I've heard "Break a leg", of course. As far as I know, there's no set answer in English. If you wanted to say something, you might say "Break two!"
 English folk are not in general given to making replies in this way.
For example in Italy a "grazie" always seems to produce a "prego" - except, of course, in Milano where there is a church Sant Maria delle Grazie but no corresponding Santa Maria delle Prego - but in England one often hears a "thank you" without any response at all - and without any disrespect either. It's a cultural thing, I suppose.
Virgilio


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

finalorbit said:


> Okay...  chiarimento per favore!
> Anybody know WHY being in a whale's ass is good luck?


It's a good question... why being eaten by a wolf is? 
(I think that someone just poked at the original version, replacing an animal with another and a body part with another.)


----------



## Mezzanotte

anticamente i lupi erano temuti e odiati; considerati l'incarnazione del male ucciderli era motivo di vanto.

L'espressione "in bocca al lupo- crepi!"
"in the mouth of the wolf- shall he die!" 
potrebbe portare fortuna perché si augura a qualcuno di trovare un lupo ("finirgli in bocca") e sopravvivergli, uccidendolo.
Per questo si è convinti che senza la formula di risposta "(egli) crepi-shall he die" porti sfortuna.

Lo stesso dicasi per "in culo alla balena- speriamo che non cachi".

Queste espressioni si usano per augurare a qualcuno di superare indenne  prove difficili e pericolose. Per come vengono formulate, e nella risposta, è chiaro il loro intento scaramantico.


----------



## Juri

A proposito di cacca. Si dice che montandoci sopra, sia pure inavvertitamente, porti fortuna!


----------



## Mezzanotte

Juri said:


> A proposito di cacca. Si dice che montandoci sopra, sia pure inavvertitamente, porti fortuna!



credo che si dica solo per confortare il poveretto che ha messo un piede in fallo.

è come dire che se perdi al gioco, devi essere fortunato in amore.  Così si cerca di stemperare l'amarezza di essere sfortunati


----------



## alcesta

Mezzanotte said:


> Lo stesso dicasi per "in culo alla balena- speriamo che non cachi".


Interessante. Io ho sentito la versione "speriamo (che) cachi". Si usano tutte e due? Pero' il senso e' contraddittorio... certo, se ci si puo' trovare un senso logico.


----------



## Mezzanotte

alcesta said:


> Interessante. Io ho sentito la versione "speriamo (che) cachi". Si usano tutte e due? Pero' il senso e' contraddittorio... certo, se ci si puo' trovare un senso logico.



è vero. Mi piacerebbe sentire anche altri pareri.
Da una rapida ricerca con google sembra che esistano entrambe le risposte, ma la loro interpretazione rimane ambigua.


----------



## 3fable3

After saying "crepi!" (thank you), if you want to say "you too!", is there again special way of saying, or "tu anche" will be alright?
Thanks.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I think "Anche a te" is better, but I don't know if that's a "standard" reply in this situation.  Let's await some native insight!

Elisabetta


----------



## MünchnerFax

TrentinaNE said:


> I don't know if that's a "standard" reply in this situation.



Situation #1:
Mr. X -_ In bocca al lupo!
_Mr. Y - _Crepi _[_il lupo_]_!_
There is normally no reply in this case. It's a "one-way wish":  Mr. X wishes good luck to Mr. Y, who thanks him.

Situation #2: reciprocal wish:
Mr. X -_ In bocca al lupo!_
Mr. Y - _Anche a te!_


----------



## tericcia

Nicholas the Italian said:


> It's a good question... why being eaten by a wolf is?
> (I think that someone just poked at the original version, replacing an animal with another and a body part with another.)


Io ho sempre pensato che derivasse dalla favola di Pinocchio. La balena lo ingoiò, vero? E lì ci trovò il babbo; insieme riuscirono a fuggire risalendo lungo la gola della balena. Se avesse cagato non sarebbero sopravvisuti, no?
Ne deduco che "In culo alla balena" sia un augurio di riuscire a superare un grosso ostacolo (come quello incontrato dai personaggi della favola) e la risposta "Speriamo che non caghi!" voglia solo scongiurare il pericolo più grande che in quel caso potrebbero incontrare.
Non so, che ne pensate? Ne sono sempre stata convinta...ma forse mi sono sempre sbagliata!


----------



## 3fable3

Grazie per MünchnerFax e Elisabetta
baci e ciao per ora


----------



## explodie7

Try to think of it as a continuation of a statement rather than a statement and a response.
"In the mouth of the wolf; may the wolf die!"

For instance "When facing this challenge, may (I, you, we, they) prevail!"

Me: In bocca al lupo!?
You: Crepi il lupo!!
Then we would high five or give one another a thumbs up or something like that.
No need for any thank you, be it grazie, tu anche, or anything.  

As already established, it is the same thinking as with stage acting traditions where if you tell someone "good luck" it is supposed to curse them to break a leg, so you say "break a leg" so that the person has good luck.

Although, I do like the response that Dminor made; 
'"Speriamo che non caghi!' Let's hope he doesn't shit?"


----------



## sharzad

_(taken from various sources)_
_In Bocca al Lupo_ means "in the mouth of the wolf" which signifies good luck. In Roman writings, the legend of the she-wolf (or _fera,_ meaning wild beast, from which we get the word ferocious) is based on the story of Romulus and Remus, twin brothers and sons of the Roman war god Mars and the mortal woman Rhea Silvia, a Vestal Virgin and daughter of King Numitor of Alba Longa. The ancient Italian city in Latium, in which the twin brothers were born, was built by Ascanius, the son of Aeneas. The evil King Numitor threw his twin baby grandsons, Romulus and Remus, into the River Tiber to drown and kill them. The Tiber takes its name from Tiberinus, another King of Alba Longa. 
The twins washed ashore and were found and suckled by a she-wolf. Later they were discovered and raised by an old shepherd named Faustulus. The Latin word _faustus_ means favorably omened, fortunate, auspicious, lucky. Romulus and Remus left Alba Longa, hoping to establish their own city. They chose a site, built a wall around it, and went on to become the legendary founders of Rome on April 21, 753 B.C. Romulus later killed his brother Remus in order to be the sole ruler of Rome, which Romulus named after himself and of which he was the first King.
Because of the legend of Romulus and Remus, the she-wolf was considered a sacred animal in ancient Rome, and became the symbol of the city. Rome’s rival city, Alba Longa, was destroyed during the reign of King Tullius Hostilius (673-642 B.C.). 
Sometime before 296 B.C. a statue of the she-wolf, probably commissioned from the bottega of an Etruscan craftsman, had already been erected in the Capital. In 296 B.C. another statue was dedicated to the Capitoline She-Wolf and often appeared on coins in the Republican and Imperial ages. It is also interesting that the Latin word_ lupinus,_ that means wolf-like or pertaining to a wolf, is the derivation of the _lupines_ that were used for money on the Roman stage. 
So, "in the mouth of the wolf " means good luck. We say _In Bocca al Lupo_ in Italian theatre before going onstage instead of that silly and incomprehensible American phrase "break a leg."


----------



## Sorcha

So why do they crepi so? Surely that would have been a bad thing for Rome had the wolf died..?


----------



## stevenvh

Haha! Buona domanda!!


----------



## Mezzanotte

Eggià. Nonostante la bella spiegazione di Sharzad continuo a pensare che la  frase sia legata alla sconfitta del lupo come incarnazione del Male (molto diffusa dal medioevo in poi in tutta l'Europa).

Piuttosto... qualcuno mi spiega perché augurare a qualcuno di rompersi una gamba porta fortuna in America?


----------



## joanpeace

There are many theories about the origin of the term "break a leg."   I found several in Wikipedia.

The traditional theory is that, in the early days of the theatre, the audience members would throw coins onto the stage to show their appreciation for the actors.  By telling the actor to "break a leg," you were wishing that he did very well and would receive so many tips that he would have to "break" the leg-line by getting down on one knee to pick up all his coins.

The phrase has made its way from the theatre into all aspects of everyday life.  

As I said earlier, there are other theories as well.  Like _in bocca al lupo_, no one is 100% sure where it started!  

Joan


----------



## GiovanniRega

Hahahaha -- la domanda è perché porta fortuna ad una persona dire di rompersi una gamba.  Questa cosa viene dal teatro, in cui si dice "Break a leg" alle persone che stanno per andare in scena, perché gli attori credono che porti sfortuna dire "Good luck".  È strano, lo so, ma a causa dei viaggi dei gruppi teatrali, quest'espressione, ora, viene usata da tutti.  È difficile spiegare il significato ai giovani anche, è semplicemente una superstizione del teatro.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

GiovanniRega said:


> Hahahaha -- la domanda è: perché porta fortuna in dire ad una persona di rompersi una gamba*?* Questa cosa viene dal teatro, in cui si dice "Break a leg" alle persone che stanno per *andare in scena, *perché *gli attori *credono che *porti sfortuna dire *"Good luck". È strano, lo so, ma a causa dei viaggi dei gruppi teatr*ali*, *quest'espressione*, *ora, viene* usata da tutti. È difficile spiegare *il *significa*to* ai giovani anche perchè è semplicemente una superstizione del teatro.


----------



## GiovanniRega

Grazie, milanese.  L'italiano è la mia lingua che non ho imparato in casa, allora l'aiuto è sempre apprezzato.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Prego, non c'è di che.


----------



## Mezzanotte

A me piace la versione di wiki-joanpeace. La trovo convincente.


----------



## GiovanniRega

Mezzanotte said:


> A me piace la versione di wiki-joanpeace. La trovo convincente.



Sì, sono d'accordo.  Ho dovuto riferirla perché non sapevo esattamente la ragione me stesso.  Abbiamo risposto bastanza bene?


----------



## Mezzanotte

Direi di sì, e dato che siamo in tema rispondo anche io con una wiki-citazione:

*Da Wikipedia, l'enciclopedia libera.*

*In bocca al lupo* è un augurio scherzoso di buona fortuna che si rivolge a chi sta per sottoporsi ad una prova difficile.
 L'espressione ha un valore scaramantico: per scongiurare l'eventualità di un avvenimento indesiderato lo si esprime qui sotto forma di augurio. Andare _nella bocca del lupo_ è infatti una palese metafora per _cacciarsi nei guai_.
 Una consuetudine (più recente rispetto alla nascita del modo di dire di per sé) vuole che all'interlocutore che formula l'augurio si risponda con «crepi il lupo».



  Anche se l'origine del modo di dire non è chiarissima, è certo che esso sia nato nel mondo rurale, molto probabilmente dal linguaggio di pastori e allevatori, presso i quali il lupo era temuto come animale _pericoloso_ per eccellenza, perché predatore di bestiame.
 Secondo un'altra interpretazione, il detto sarebbe nato dal linguaggio dei cacciatori: i lupi infatti, sebbene non commestibili, venivano spesso soppressi in passato sia per salvaguardare il bestiame, sia perché considerati, a torto, pericolosi per la popolazione umana. L'uccisione di un lupo era dunque considerato un gesto prestigioso, e il detto avrebbe avuto in origine il valore di un augurio di buona caccia. In realtà il lupo, a dispetto dell'iconografia popolare, è per natura schivo dell'uomo.



----

Per certi versi avevo visto bene.


----------



## Pompeo

If someone says, "In bocca al lupo" they're declaring that they are in a tight spot.  
Another person then replies, "Crepi il lupo" or "slay the wolf".  
This is similar to this exchange:
A: "I'm having trouble dealing with this problem."
B: "Good luck, I know you can work it out."


----------



## GiovanniRega

It can be used in that way but it still primarily "good luck" and the response, _Crepi [il lupo], _is in the subjunctive (congiuntivo) and carries the same sense as in English: "May he die [, the wolf]"  the verb _crepare_ is nearly the same meaning as _morire_ but carries a slightly more familiar sense. (To kick the bucket is how I have seen it translated, but a better verb in English might be "to croak" or "to crap out").


----------



## hmp114

Italians I met during a three-year stay in the university town of Bologna tend to abbreviate the expression to "boca lupo" (may you be in the mouth of the wolf), followed by the reply, "crepe' lupo" (may the wolf die). Note spelling of boca: it has one C.

It's bad luck to say "good luck", so, yes, this is the equivalent of "break a leg" in the theater.


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

Just for the sake of the argument there is another Italian expression similar to "in bocca al lupo" and it is in culo alla balena !
May we should start a new thread about this peculiar expression regarding another body part .....


----------



## assistme.net

"*In bocca al lupo*" is an *idiomatic* expression...

It is not meant to be taken literally; much like when we might tell someone to...
"Go fly a kite!" we are not saying (literally) to fly a kite, but to go do something else... Indeed, to "Go away!"

While "*In bocca al lupo...*" (literally) means... *"In the mouth of the wolf...(?)"
*figuartively, the expression means much more than simply *"Good luck!"*.

When we consider that the appropriate reply is...
*"Crepi! Crepi al lupo!"* which means... *"Death! Death to the wolf!
*the implied meaning becomes more clear...

That is, when we say... in Italian... "*In bocca al lupo...(?)*" 
we are provoking the listener for a his/her response to those occasions
when s/he finds him/herself...

*"In the mouth of the adversary...(?)"
*S/He replies... *"I will overcome!"
*


----------



## Juri

Rileggendo lo spassoso thread, noto che Mezzanotte,al post 61, si meraviglia che in America dire a qualcuno gentilmente di _rompersi una gamba _sia beneaugurante. La cosa non e' strana se si consideri che vi sono giunti numerosi pure gli emigranti tedeschi, che hanno portato dall' Europa anche la propria cultura. Invece dell'adusato _in bocca al lupo_ in Germania si usa l'altrettanto famoso _"Hals und Beinbruch"_ con il quale si augura la "_*rottura del collo e delle gambe*_"!!!


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

Let's not forget the wonderful expression " in culo  alla balena": I do wonder where it comes from......

Bye,


----------



## Nightingale104

I realize this is an old thread, but as someone new may also be wondering about this expression, I'll share my thoughts.  As an opera singer, it has been explained to me that the expression of good luck possibly stems from the fact that when standing onstage in a traditional "horse shoe" shaped theatre, such as that at La Scala in Milano, the "house", with it's lights and balconies looks very much like the open mouth of a wolf filled with teeth.  Possibly then, "crepi" could mean something like, "To hell with them if they don't like it!"


----------



## Ian Tenor

Nightingale104 said:


> As an opera singer, ... "To hell with them if they don't like it!"



Speaking as another opera singer I agree the sentiment !

Best -

Ian


----------



## ktriarch

An Italian instructor told me once that the derivation of this idiomatic phrase was, in essence, "may you be in the mouth of the wolf and may the wolf die."

...the idea being that you could be in the jaws of death but you will be so lucky that the creature that has you will drop in its tracks;.


----------



## ky0k0o

Regarding to "the whale" expression:

non ho mai sentito rispondere "speriamo che non caghi" ma sempre "speriamo che non scureggi (o scorreggi)". 

Il dialogo quindi risulterbbe:

A: in culo alla balena
B: speriamo che non scureggi/scorreggi.

Ky0k0o


----------



## fish7501

I learned this one as a young kid.  It's origin is from back when hunting in the hills it was common to come accross wolves and back then you only got one "shot" be it bow, spear or even later a gun.  The concept was that if you came a cross a hungry or scared wolf and you have to defend yourself then you better get him in the through the mouth.   Any other attack and you just get a very pissed off wolf.

So when it comes to an exam or show and you have to get it right on the first go.  In boca al lupo, may you get the wolf in the mouth, and crepi, and may he die.

As explained by my sicilian paternal grandmother.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

I didn't read the whole thread, too long 
Here's a link to an article by Accademia della Crusca, about the origin of the expression. I guess it's a bit complicated, though.


----------



## Ian Tenor

ElFrikiChino said:


> Here's a link to an article by Accademia della Crusca, about the origin of the expression.



Most interesting. Thank you, ElFrikiChino



> Nella sua terza edizione il Vocabolario riporta l’espressione ‘andare in bocca al lupo’ con il significato ‘andare nel potére del nimico, incontrare da sé il pericolo’ ...



Those who set foot on stage (often before hostile or sceptical audiences) truly _do_ expose themselves to danger, both emotional and professional, and it is thus natural that this expression should have come to have been used, associated with its invocatory response.

Thank you again for the reference -

Ian

~~


----------



## Ian Tenor

fish7501 said:


> As explained by my sicilian paternal grandmother.



Sounds reasonable !

Ian


----------



## marioperdomo

Its not a textbook translation:

It stands for:

When stalked by failure or "in the jaws of the wolf (lupo)", you answer: "death to the wolf" referencing triumph over adversity.  

In simpler terms good luck!


----------



## finalorbit

Okay... I've been following this thread for a long time and I have to say that THIS is the simplest must reasonable explanation yet.  Nice work!



marioperdomo said:


> Its not a textbook translation:
> 
> It stands for:
> 
> When stalked by failure or "in the jaws of the wolf (lupo)", you answer: "death to the wolf" referencing triumph over adversity.
> 
> In simpler terms good luck!


----------



## marioperdomo

thanks,

regards,


----------



## acoury131

I was told that you say "in bocca al lupo" when wishing good luck and you respond "crepi" or "crepi al lupo" but never just grazie. Italians are very fond of wolves (i.e. il lupo perde il pelo, ma non il vizio) I always took it as kind of a "carpe diem" thing. You are basically saying the odds are against them, and they reply "to hell with it." There is no neat translation, the idea is in Italian


----------



## TheOperaGuy

"in bocca al lupo" literally means "into the mouth of the wolf" sort of like "onward and upward" or "tally ho," or "go get 'em, cowboy!"
The response "crepi il lupo" means "may the wolf die" or "I hope we defeat the enemy," i.e. "we shall conquer!"


----------

